# insurance hassle



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats really annoying

was with Manning UK and they used to include free track cover on a limited mileage policy (5000 a year) now they have withdrawn track cover.

Rang round this afternoon and everyone seems to be saying they are not touching GTRs...especially for track cover!!!

Any suggestions?

Really looking for a policy that has track cover even if I have to pay a small premium

thanks


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm with Keith Micheals and the last I knew, track cover was still available.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

cheers for that 


you were spot on.

Far better quote, no loading for a y pipe and track cover included and £300 cheaper than the previous company!!!

Thank god for GTROC UK!!!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can I ask?

How many track days included in the price?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy to help


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if its included in the price. Going by memory from last years renewal, track days are covered at £60 per day....I THINK!! Dont quote me on it.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

yes thats right £60 a pop, but thats really not bad at all.
Excess is 10% of the car value, but again, thats fairly normal


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

£60 is a very good price. Is that regardless of insured value?


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't really intend to take mine on track. I'm with Elephant at the mo, but if I was to decide to track it, what options do I have?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

JOEJOETHEJOEY said:


> I don't really intend to take mine on track. I'm with Elephant at the mo, but if I was to decide to track it, what options do I have?


you can get stand alone trackday policies e.g. vaild for the day you go out.

I've used Pace Ward and Competition Car Insurance for my 35.

Not cheap 

Or you can just not bother


----------

